# Big Truck Syndrome



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm so tired of reading all this bashing on the Jeep and S10 crowd.

Why do you all think you MUST HAVE a 1 ton diesel, just to plow?

A properly equipped little truck, can plow snow just as safely as your big truck. Yes, your big truck will move more snow, faster, these little trucks have their place. I will be adding one next year, to get where my big trucks (3/4 ton GM's) have a hard time.

Instead of just bashing these guys, actually listen em out and help. The point of my thread is the guy who battled the blizzard in his half ton Dodge. If someone would just chimed in from the get to add weight, the thread would have actually been pleasant to read. Instead all I see is "buy a real truck" type answers.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

a fellow forum member here ran a 95' ram 1/2 ton with a boss 9'2" vee and a 8' back blade for years and years. he plowed circles around most of the "big boys" just because he could turn around in less than 5 minutes. 

he later built a 250 SD with a boss vee and a geerlig 16' expanding BB and hated it. bigger is not always better.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You must understand that many of the MEN on plowsite have WAY too much testosterone (or there over compensating for feelings of ****... ) and are NOT interested in the right tool for the job. If a finishing hammer is 6 Oz then a 2 pound finishing hammer will be faster.

In the words of Tim the Toolman Tyler "BIG truck... BIG plow... LOUD Exhaust" Arrr Arrr, ARR....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I think its small manhood syndrome myself.

Most of my plowing hours have been spent in dumps trucks, so I can appreciate a big truck. GMC 5500 4x4 with a 10' MC Fisher, has been my favorite ride so far, but even that gets stuck, and when they do, its usually ugly.

The dudes Ram I'm referring to, sounds like it'll plow circles around a stock 3/4 ton, once he tips the scales at the same weight as the 3/4 ton. Its ALL about the weight.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree and I've been saying it for a while. I think (know) a lot of people that way over-truck themselves. I proved it to myself last year when I had an F250 with a 7.5' plow with wings and a Wrangler with a 7'2" light duty plow and I was able to cut HOURS off of the route I'd done for years with big trucks. One of the people I worked for would only let me use the F250 when I plowed for him even though I knew I'd be faster in these tiny/mid-sized lots with the Jeep. Yes, big trucks have their place, but smaller trucks do fine for me. To each their own, but I completely agree with the big-truck-compensation on here. More truck, more lights = more man, right?


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

when i was plowing for my dad i used to plow with a 86 Chevy 3/4 ton short bed with the bed/ frame shortened a additional 1 1/2 foot i could run laps around my dad he has a fullsize 1 ton pickup. now its a donor truck since it caught fire dam chipmunks


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I use 2 full size 1992 ford broncos I only do small lots and drive ways. But they work well I can go into a driveway and spin around and come back out. the 8.5 V and 4 hundred pounds in the back and it works well. You do need to keep up when it is heavy wet snow. People say the 8.5 V is to much but i think it works well the v makes it much easyer on the truck when you need to bust through deep snow.


----------



## scrad (Nov 18, 2010)

I ran a new SD Diesel last yr and a lifted toyota pickup with a 6.5 western plow. Customers used to come out and watch how much snow the little yota would push. It worked amazing. It was great for tight areas and driveways. they each had specific sites they were good for. I have two SD's this yr because i took on more commercial but im going to put together another mini truck and i have a two meter meyer for it. Theres a reason why you see so many jeeps and small trucks with plows.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

love my 79 k30 with 8ft and 9ft fishers. 

but man do i miss my good old 1992 honda trx300 4x4 with a 4ft blade and rear chains. 

so yes big is nice but small is nice to . wesport


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The biggest objection I see on here to half ton trucks and jeeps is that they are not designed for the severe duty that is plowing and thus the maintenance costs and repair incidences increase significantly compared to a 3/4 ton or 1 ton.
I have seen many drives where a jeep or S series size truck would be able to plow where my 3/4 cannot, but for the long haul I simply don't take on such customers.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

justme-;1175734 said:


> The biggest objection I see on here to half ton trucks and jeeps is that they are not designed for the severe duty that is plowing and thus the maintenance costs and repair incidences increase significantly compared to a 3/4 ton or 1 ton.
> I have seen many drives where a jeep or S series size truck would be able to plow where my 3/4 cannot, but for the long haul I simply don't take on such customers.


It all depends on the person behind the wheel, someone can run a jeep for years and not have a problem, and another person could run a 1ton and break everytime they go out..


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

FWIW, a smart fleet will spec gas engine'd plow trucks for a variety of reasons (especially after the roll out of 2010 emissions). I can elaborate if this concept baffles anyone.

Small trucks work, but the real "issue" is longevity. They just don't take the beating well, no matter how nice you are to them. For tight stuff, Jeeps can't be beat, as far as road going vehicles go. For anything else a 135" WB (reg cab LB) 2500 truck generally does very well. Crew cabs are for sidewalk crews and parking lots.

There is no reason in the world to "have to have" a CC/LB diesel dualie to plow with unless you do lots of big lots and run a big v-box.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I started with a Grand Wagoneer, its a half ton, but rides and drives like a car, I could run circles around the 250 I have now, but it was junk when I got it, and the frame rusted in two. so it had to go. I had a way to heavy plow on it, but it worked just fine.

I am going to add at least one if not 2 rigs for the next year, one will be a small cherokee or a full sized bronco at the least, the cherokee would be idea.

I have a couple apartment/4plex that I do, the 250 makes it harder as I have a time just turning around, 4 of them me and my ground man can do by hand faster then using the truck....

so I say, if it works, well use it. if it breaks then fix it! its all about making money, not putting on a show, if that was the case I would be in a car show!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I had a sub with a 1500 once, and the problem was not the truck or the 1st generation Boss V. It was that he didn't know how to plow very well, or think "ahead" when stacking.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Back many moons ago...We had 4 Toyota SR5 Pick-ups....All Had 6' 7" Fisher Plows and 3 of them had Back Blades....Those were Great Driveway and Condo/ Apartment Rigs....payup


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Maby its just me but I dont see how a 1/2 ton can run laps around a 1 ton gas or diesel... There's no difference is the steering ability if you have gm's... Again it comes down to operator, maby the 1/2 ton wount break if it has a good operator, but the 1 ton will fit everywhere the half ton does if it has a good operator... You gotta compare apples to apples...

A jeep and a regular cab short box 3/4 ton are most likely very very comparable... Altho I've never used a jeep before...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Triple L;1175990 said:


> Maby its just me but I dont see how a 1/2 ton can run laps around a 1 ton gas or diesel... There's no difference is the steering ability if you have gm's... Again it comes down to operator, maby the 1/2 ton wount break if it has a good operator, but the 1 ton will fit everywhere the half ton does if it has a good operator... You gotta compare apples to apples...
> 
> A jeep and a regular cab short box 3/4 ton are most likely very very comparable... Altho I've never used a jeep before...


I dont think any one said the 1/2 tone was better than the 3/4 ton.

Jeep compared to a short bed 

Lets see

Jeep 
can see the plow when its on the ground helps to get close without running into stuff
narrow 
shorter by FEET than a short PU
light weight

short PU
cant see plow on ground
just as wide as a FS PU
loooonger
heaver

Ive used both
No comparison the jeep will fly around a short PU (not plowing wally world)


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple L;1175990 said:


> A jeep and a regular cab short box 3/4 ton are most likely very very comparable... Altho I've never used a jeep before...


Except for that little detail of "they don't make reg cab short bed 2500s"


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Westhardt Corp.;1176044 said:


> Except for that little detail of "they don't make reg cab short bed 2500s"


haha true enough... I still dont think that just cause something has a slighly tigher turning radius and is shorter its gonna dramatically speed up plowing to the tune of it taking double the time.... Unless everthing you do is really small condo's and even still.... JMO


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Triple L;1176053 said:


> haha true enough... I still dont think that just cause something has a slighly tigher turning radius and is shorter its gonna dramatically speed up plowing to the tune of it taking double the time.... Unless everthing you do is really small condo's and even still.... JMO


I plow driveways only driveways and yes it is that much faster on driveways

most of my driveways are L shaped or have a turn around I can remember trying to get my F150 to even fit in the turnaround let alone plow it.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I own a F350 ext can long bed powerstroke but i also plow large commercial and usually havr a skid of salt in the bed plus a cross over box and side boxes full of tools for work and equipment It SUCKS to plow drivaways with but i can push large commercial no problem. Dad has an s10 blazewr with a 6ft blade on it he plows circles around me in driveways. Every setup has a reason I feel you build your setup to make you money the fastest way you can.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

PowersTree;1172710 said:


> Why do you all think you MUST HAVE a 1 ton diesel, just to plow?


Some of these trucks serve dual purpose. For example, we tow our skid steers around and plow with them. Other people might carry a big salter in the back. Try doing either of those with a jeep or small truck.Thumbs Up


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JaimeG;1176425 said:


> Some of these trucks serve dual purpose. For example, we tow our skid steers around and plow with them. Other people might carry a big salter in the back. Try doing either of those with a jeep or small truck.Thumbs Up


I cant, I wouldn't try.

but why MUST you have a 3/4 ton to plow driveways?

The point of the Thread was small have a place also BIG is not the only plowing option.

Not saying BIG is not needed, There great for plowing wally world. But using a 6 wheel dump to plow a driveway (yes Ive seen it, it was a circler drive)  Stick to the parking lots and I wont try and plow wally world.

corse if I did plow wally world I dont see why a 9Ft blade would be any faster than my 7 1/2 :laughing:
( like some people cant see that a plow truck 1/2 the length would be faster in a confined space, like a driveway.)


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

A 3/4 ton (or higher) is about durability.

Yes, a 150 or 1500 can run for years and years without problems, but 250 or 2500`s are built to work, not be the traditional daily driver.

But circumstances and finances sometimes rule.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The only opinions I want to care about, are from those who sign my checks. Too big or too small, will cost you one way or another. Have the right equipment for the job, or pay more than you have too, in more ways than one. If I plowed driveways, I wouldn't be driving what I drive now. If I'm doing trim work on a house, I don't use my Partner Saws.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Had a ex cab LB pickup, just too big for my driveway, sold that and am using a atv. This stupid thing goes anywhere, just point and shoot.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

vegaman04;1176668 said:


> Had a ex cab LB pickup, just too big for my driveway, sold that and am using a atv. This stupid thing goes anywhere, just point and shoot.


i got drive ways done faster and nicer with my old 1992 honda 300 4x4 and a bungy cord with a snow shovle

back up to garage plow out 3 swipes . pile at end of drive in yard edge. ggrab shovle from bungy cord holdin to rear rack. go to garage door and hand shovle 4-5 ft away from door and collect cash . bam done super easy. Thumbs Up


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My full size trucks make me money all year long; no contest with the Jeep for driveways, the Jeep wins. But what do you do with your Jeep other than transportation when its not plowing? Personaly, I'd love to have a Jeep for resis, but when I'm out doing clean-ups and the guys call from the job and need 12 2x4's and 8 sheets of 3/4" plywood, how am I gonna fit that in a Jeep?


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the best of both worlds, a jeep and a 3/4 ton. Both have their place in my operation.Jeep is the ultimate driveway rig.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Triple L;1175990 said:


> Maby its just me but I dont see how a 1/2 ton can run laps around a 1 ton gas or diesel... There's no difference is the steering ability if you have gm's... Again it comes down to operator, maby the 1/2 ton wount break if it has a good operator, but the 1 ton will fit everywhere the half ton does if it has a good operator... You gotta compare apples to apples...
> 
> A jeep and a regular cab short box 3/4 ton are most likely very very comparable... Altho I've never used a jeep before...


1/2 ton Gm products are the same, but 1/2 and 1 ton Fords are differnet sizes all together for the most part as well as the Dodge (I think)

One problem I see with a 1 ton in residental areas is clearing the trees around driveways when there is some weight on them, may hit them and break the limbs and have a very unhappy landowner.

I think that most of the newer trucks have about the same turing radious being 1 or1/2 ton since they all have weak/small diffs in them. I think the older trucks have more problem in tight turns then the newer do, and if you are running CV type axles, well you can cut it as tight as you wnat in 4x4 and have fewer problems then say a truck with u-joint type. at least that is my thouhgt on it. I do know that you can cut a 1/2 ton ford tighter then a 1/2 ton chevy from the 2 we had on the farm when i was a kid...


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

FordFisherman;1176817 said:


> My full size trucks make me money all year long; no contest with the Jeep for driveways, the Jeep wins. But what do you do with your Jeep other than transportation when its not plowing? Personaly, I'd love to have a Jeep for resis, but when I'm out doing clean-ups and the guys call from the job and need 12 2x4's and 8 sheets of 3/4" plywood, how am I gonna fit that in a Jeep?


they make these things called trailers....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

polplow;1176825 said:


> I have the best of both worlds, a jeep and a 3/4 ton. Both have their place in my operation.Jeep is the ultimate driveway rig.


This is the full point of my thread.
I wish I could find the pics, I posted em here long ago. 
Most of my years have been spent in dump trucks, plowing a mix of everything. Roads, parking lots, even hilly circle driveways. But now that I'm in my own, I'm doing resi work only. I'm thinking a ZR2 will be set up for next winter, but ill still have my 3/4 (couldn't survive without it doing my other work)

The pics I'm wanting to post are of the 5500 4x4 that I slid off a driveway, ended up having to back off a retaining wall, and through a ditch, because the dump truck was to big and we couldn't get another truck up and around to pull me out. Luckily the boss pulled up just as it all happened. His call to back over the wall. Needless to say, we spent 4 hours, don't even remember how many tow straps, and a solid pintle hook mount through the tailgate of a truck with 400 miles on it. Having a little truck to do driveways, woulda saved him huge money that night. Mind you, he was paying 6 of us to figure out how to get this truck unstuck.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dr Who;1176827 said:


> 1/2 ton Gm products are the same, but 1/2 and 1 ton Fords are differnet sizes all together for the most part as well as the Dodge (I think)
> 
> One problem I see with a 1 ton in residental areas is clearing the trees around driveways when there is some weight on them, may hit them and break the limbs and have a very unhappy landowner.
> 
> I think that most of the newer trucks have about the same turing radious being 1 or1/2 ton since they all have weak/small diffs in them. I think the older trucks have more problem in tight turns then the newer do, and if you are running CV type axles, well you can cut it as tight as you wnat in 4x4 and have fewer problems then say a truck with u-joint type. at least that is my thouhgt on it. I do know that you can cut a 1/2 ton ford tighter then a 1/2 ton chevy from the 2 we had on the farm when i was a kid...


Intoresting, and how does the diffs affect turning radeus?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to plow snow in a area that got well over a 120" of annual snow fall and it was mostly lake effect snow off of Lake Superior. My plow truck was a 1990 1/2 ton GMC reg cab long bed with 500# of sand and a 7'- 6" Western Pro plow and there were many times on a long push I had snow blocking my head lights and never had any problems other than ball joints. My friend plows with a twin to my truck with the only difference being that it is a HD 3/4 ton with an 8'-2" BOSS V and he struggles to push the same stuff I did and has had more problems than I ever did. In my honest opinion it all comes down to the driver behind the wheel 90% of the time and how well that person thinks ahead and looks at every single push they make with the truck.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Yooper75;1176871 said:


> I used to plow snow in a area that got well over a 120" of annual snow fall and it was mostly lake effect snow off of Lake Superior. My plow truck was a 1990 1/2 ton GMC reg cab long bed with 500# of sand and a 7'- 6" Western Pro plow and there were many times on a long push I had snow blocking my head lights and never had any problems other than ball joints. My friend plows with a twin to my truck with the only difference being that it is a HD 3/4 ton with an 8'-2" BOSS V and he struggles to push the same stuff I did and has had more problems than I ever did. In my honest opinion it all comes down to the driver behind the wheel 90% of the time and how well that person thinks ahead and looks at every single push they make with the truck.


Exactly. I'm just so sick of hearing these guys say, go buy a real truck. If you maintain your truck, they all eat ball joints, brakes, and tranny's.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, did you see Ken643's plowing videos in the storm pics thread? Thats some impressive pushing by a Jeep.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is the Only way to plow.....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Matson Snow;1177035 said:


> This is the Only way to plow.....


Now that there, I'd laugh right off the road.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

FordFisherman;1176961 said:


> Hey, did you see Ken643's plowing videos in the storm pics thread? Thats some impressive pushing by a Jeep.


Post a link if ya could, I have a hard time finding things from my phone.


----------



## dsears (Nov 20, 2010)

it`s not the size of the truck or plow in most case`s it`s the plow drivers experience and common sense but it all depends on the storm also i`ve have 30 plus years plowing snow from triaxles w/14 ft highway plows to pickups w/7.5 angle plows i`ve seen alot of wreckage n alot of people w/ no common sense


----------



## dsears (Nov 20, 2010)

it really depends on the 

amout of snow i`ve had 2 use ten wheelers 2 plow parking lots in some storms


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr Who;1176827 said:


> 1/2 ton Gm products are the same, but 1/2 and 1 ton Fords are differnet sizes all together for the most part as well as the Dodge (I think)
> 
> One problem I see with a 1 ton in residental areas is clearing the trees around driveways when there is some weight on them, may hit them and break the limbs and have a very unhappy landowner.
> 
> I think that most of the newer trucks have about the same turing radious being 1 or1/2 ton since they all have weak/small diffs in them. I think the older trucks have more problem in tight turns then the newer do, and if you are running CV type axles, well you can cut it as tight as you wnat in 4x4 and have fewer problems then say a truck with u-joint type. at least that is my thouhgt on it. I do know that you can cut a 1/2 ton ford tighter then a 1/2 ton chevy from the 2 we had on the farm when i was a kid...


Could you define "same" for this discussion?

Worth mentioning--conventional u-joint typically have a greater operational range (ie: will tolerate sharper angles) than CV joints will.

Also worth mentioning--an F-550 4x2 will turn inside of an F-250 4x4.

Carry on.


----------



## dsears (Nov 20, 2010)

any 2 wheel drive will turn sharper than a 4x4 in 4 wheel drive but traction thats another story


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

True--said 550 would have trouble going through 8", fully loaded @ 21,500K (yes, a little heavy). But I attribute that to the junk Contis it came with, as subs with similar rides had no such problems with better tires.

Interestingly, my personal DD is a 4x2 Ram 2500, and it goes through everything...but 1000# at the tailgate and some excellent tires will do that. We have arguments up here about "needing" 4wd, and I have to laugh--we aren't in Colorado, ya know.

:laughing:


----------



## dsears (Nov 20, 2010)

trust me i get the same argument here if you know how 2 plow you can do it w/ 2 wheel drive


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

True, but the argument I had wasn't even about plowing--it was about _driving._

I could only chuckle...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Westhardt Corp.;1177126 said:


> Could you define "same" for this discussion?
> 
> Worth mentioning--conventional u-joint typically have a greater operational range (ie: will tolerate sharper angles) than CV joints will.
> 
> ...


A 450-5504X4 with the wide front axle makes a 250-3504X4 look absolutly stupid... As they turn soooooo sharp!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've heard the wide stance are just sick, but I wonder how they stack up against the 2wd version. Aside from being wide, they were shockingly maneuverable.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed like 4 seasons with Bronco II with 6 foot Meyer Standard Plow. It was the _driveway machine_. The problem is the little trucks are just not built for working. I broke drive shafts, u-joints it chewed brakes and shocks. I made money and the parts were not expensive. The time spent repairing got old! The truck took it's 10% every month.


----------



## haulerman (Sep 15, 2009)

i've plowed with my little s-10 blazer for the last 15 years and never had a issuse with being to small ( that little S>O>B will flat move some snow ) ALMOST JUST AS MUCH AS MY F-350 WITH 8 FOOT BOSS !!!!! plus only using half the fuel !


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Everyone should use the proper tool for the job. If you have a little truck, do little jobs. Easy as pie.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

So...don't use a Shamrock Tug on a driveway?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1181214 said:


> So...don't use a Shamrock Tug on a driveway?


I mean if that is all youve got I guess you gotta do what you gotta do hahahaha

And what are these tires you speak of on your 2wd? I am looking for a good snow tire.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Goodyear Wrangler AT/S--they are phenomenal in the snow. It doesn't hurt that I got a closeout deal on some X-load P-metrics (essentially D loads, which are fine my truck in the winter, I run 20" E-loads in the summer) Wear is not the best, but being that I run them in the winter only, it's not a big deal. I have plowed with them, and had excellent results/

Updated version is the "Silent Armor", which wear a little better in the summer months. The new "Fortera Triple Tred" is great in the snow, as well--have them on the wife's SUV. BUT, they are on road only.

Great, great, tires...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1181230 said:


> Goodyear Wrangler AT/S--they are phenomenal in the snow. It doesn't hurt that I got a closeout deal on some X-load P-metrics (essentially D loads, which are fine my truck in the winter, I run 20" E-loads in the summer) Wear is not the best, but being that I run them in the winter only, it's not a big deal. I have plowed with them, and had excellent results/
> 
> Updated version is the "Silent Armor", which wear a little better in the summer months. The new "Fortera Triple Tred" is great in the snow, as well--have them on the wife's SUV. BUT, they are on road only.
> 
> Great, great, tires...


Thanks. I do run a dedicated set of rims/tires for just the winter months so sounds great.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem--LMK how they work out for you.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

PowersTree;1177058 said:


> Post a link if ya could, I have a hard time finding things from my phone.


PT heres the link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114431

his is a rubicon with 410 gears dana 44 front and rear and lockers.
if you take the time to set up any truck properly and use common sense it will last longer then not doing either.'


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Friend of mine says all the time he misses his little s-10.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

This is the real driveway rig. 87 Samurai w/6ft Western plow.









I sold it and now have a Ford Ranger. So far no trouble plowing with it (other an fixing stuff that was broken when I got it).


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1177449 said:


> I've heard the wide stance are just sick, but I wonder how they stack up against the 2wd version. Aside from being wide, they were shockingly maneuverable.


My 3500 turns great for a big truck. The solid/wide front axle really helps to get it turned around. Even being a 160" wheel base.

My last big truck was an 87 F-350 with the standard front end. Even being 137" wheel base, my 3500 turns just as good as it ever did as it had just the standard truck front end for the year.

Back to the smaller trucks....., I'm still contemplating sticking a plow on my S-10 for driveways. The big truck just seems too big and it can get hairy on tight streets when it comes to maneuvering. I generally use my snowblower as I can do as good or better of a job than with the truck. The S-10 would take care of that.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

White Gardens;1181535 said:


> My 3500 turns great for a big truck. The solid/wide front axle really helps to get it turned around. Even being a 160" wheel base.
> 
> My last big truck was an 87 F-350 with the standard front end. Even being 137" wheel base, my 3500 turns just as good as it ever did as it had just the standard truck front end for the year.
> 
> Back to the smaller trucks....., I'm still contemplating sticking a plow on my S-10 for driveways. The big truck just seems too big and it can get hairy on tight streets when it comes to maneuvering. I generally use my snowblower as I can do as good or better of a job than with the truck. The S-10 would take care of that.


The snow blower will do a better job than the plow If you can charge extra for premium service, else a truck will make more $$

in a 2 car wide driveway I can turn my jeep around without going into the street.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

White Gardens;1181535 said:


> My 3500 turns great for a big truck. The solid/wide front axle really helps to get it turned around. Even being a 160" wheel base.
> 
> My last big truck was an 87 F-350 with the standard front end. Even being 137" wheel base, my 3500 turns just as good as it ever did as it had just the standard truck front end for the year.
> 
> Back to the smaller trucks....., I'm still contemplating sticking a plow on my S-10 for driveways. The big truck just seems too big and it can get hairy on tight streets when it comes to maneuvering. I generally use my snowblower as I can do as good or better of a job than with the truck. The S-10 would take care of that.


Yeah, the HDs turn nice, with their beam axle and 2wd only. I've done more friggin' kingpins on those things than I care to remember, back in the truck shop days. I never understood why GM wouldn't call them a 4500, since that's what they were, 15K GVW and all. Didn't ride worth crap, but they were pretty tough.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

So what would you call my 2001 Dodge 1500 [last year of the dana 44 solid front axle]
Reg cab short bed? 8' Western straight blade
Its not a mini or a jeep but its not as heavy or long as a "big" truck.
I think its almost the perfect driveway rig, short enough to manuver but heavier duty than the IFS 1/2 tons of today.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

"Light Duty"

:laughing:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Westhardt Corp.;1184642 said:


> "Light Duty"
> 
> :laughing:


got to have 8 lugnuts/studs per wheel you sayin


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

theplowmeister;1172747 said:


> In the words of Tim the Toolman Tyler "BIG truck... BIG plow... LOUD Exhaust" Arrr Arrr, ARR....


Thanks for the new sig quote. :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

sweetk30;1184709 said:


> got to have 8 lugnuts/studs per wheel you sayin


10 is good, but 8 will suffice.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Westhardt Corp.;1184765 said:


> 10 is good, but 8 will suffice.


i got spares . i will zip tie them to the wheels.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Time for my $.02!!!!*

Since everyone is throwing in their $.02---
I do driveways (with the exception being the two "charity" cases I assist a bigger truck with: my father-in-law's church and a local animal shelter). I've been doing my own drive, my father-in-law's ¼ mile drive, my grandparents and the two 80+ year old Vets who live in my neighborhood for free. I have a 2nd gen Expedition 4x4 5.4L with a SnoMan 75LDA. Turning radius is TIGHT for a full-size 4x4. I can make a u-turn in front of my house. Not a 2 or 3 or 4 point turn. I can get into all sorts of places others can't (except those guys in the little Jeep CJ's and old school Cherokees).

Just last Feb in Snowmageddon, the guy who plows my community (hired by the HOA, F250 4x4 with I believe an 8' plow) saw my setup, and hired me to do residential runs with him doing driveways in certain communities that have paid for the service. The added efficiency allowed him to pick up 2 more accounts this winter, AND provide driveway service to my community without raising HOA monthly fees. Everyone in my neighborhood is thrilled because, after the snow, all they have to do is come out and clear off their car. Their drives are plowed right up to the back of it, so they can get right out. I start off a little bit ahead of him, pulling the snow just out at the bottom of the drive, then move to the next one. As he comes along plowing the street, he picks up what I left when he goes by. We leave a fairly nice, clean surface (except for the very little bit left at the end of the driveway apron when he passes). He had never used a back blade and never thought about using one. He loves the added efficiency AND the fact that he doesn't have more snow to plow on a return trip when the residents push the driveway stuff into the street. I love making some extra $$ from a job that essentially fell into my lap. It's a win-win for everybody.

So, how about:
1) If you don't own it or have never plowed with it, don't talk sh*t about it. You only make yourself look like even more of an ass when you talk smack about something you've never spent a second using. 
2) Don't bash someone else's gear if it works for them. Just because you can never see using it (or can't understand the point of it) doesn't mean that it's pointless to someone else. Someone else went through just as much time/energy/effort to put their "rig" together as you did to put together yours. If you're going to be a snide little twit with a snide little comment, how about you keep your yapper shut instead? 
3) If you see something that completely confuzzles you, how about asking a legit curiosity question instead of saying, "Why the f**k would you waste your time with something like that"?

The majority of folks on this board seem to be better than many boards I belong to. But there are some snide little troll-agitators here who seem to think that the size of their truck, plow, spreader (or whatever else) somehow makes them better than the guys here running Jeeps, S10's, Rangers, Tacomas, etc. We all run what we run for a reason. Be it financial, environmental, whatever. If I were to expand and pick up commercial parking lots, the Expedition would be history. The SnoMan would stay though. 
I use the right tool for the job at hand. I plow driveways. I'm not going to talk smack about you guys with huge rigs who do commercial lots or even do sub jobs for Counties doing roads. I don't do them, so I can't talk about them. How about certain folks extending the same courtesy?

Sorry…I'll get off my soapbox now….just that this kind of "holier than though" s**t ticks me off……


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

sweetk30;1184994 said:


> i got spares . i will zip tie them to the wheels.


Is that the new version of a playing card in the spokes?

Nice..


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

dam 

someone need a chill pill 

we just talkin man 

if i didnt realy like it i wouldnt say ether way most of the time.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

sweetk30- Not talking about you. Your last post made me laugh. 
WesthardtCorp-- The one about the playing cards in the spokes? funny too. Don't know if kids still do that today, but made me feel old b/c I remember when I used to do it. I'm talking about people who belittle others and make them feel stupid for asking a question. A little humor and mild "razzing" between colleagues is something different entirely.....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

sappel138;1185245 said:


> sweetk30- Not talking about you. Your last post made me laugh.
> WesthardtCorp-- The one about the playing cards in the spokes? funny too. Don't know if kids still do that today, but made me feel old b/c I remember when I used to do it. I'm talking about people who belittle others and make them feel stupid for asking a question. A little humor and mild "razzing" between colleagues is something different entirely.....


thanks. just makin sure my pee pee is not in anyones cheerios breakfast. :laughing:

dont need anyone :crying: on my funny / informative stuff.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

OK:

*This is a helpful comment: from AFFEKONIG--*"I agree and I've been saying it for a while. I think (know) a lot of people that way over-truck themselves. I proved it to myself last year when I had an F250 with a 7.5' plow with wings and a Wrangler with a 7'2" light duty plow and I was able to cut HOURS off of the route I'd done for years with big trucks. One of the people I worked for would only let me use the F250 when I plowed for him even though I knew I'd be faster in these tiny/mid-sized lots with the Jeep. Yes, big trucks have their place, but smaller trucks do fine for me. To each their own, but I completely agree with the big-truck-compensation on here. More truck, more lights = more man, right?".

*This is a funny "razzing/wedgie" from a colleague: from DR WHO- *"they make these things called trailers...."

*This is somebody (while technically correct) being a complete a-hole: from VINNYS--*"WTF!!! Save your beer and cigarette money and buy a used plow. You could buy a beat to death plow for that truck for way less than $800.00. It will work 1,000 times better than that death trap you described. Even a garden tractor with a plow or blower will be less than $500.00!!! Stay away from the Wild Turkey while your at the drawing board!"

I hope this clarifies what I was ranting about....


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Rereading that I realize that I should have clarified - I had the F250 and the Jeep last year, used them both on the same route that I had done for 10 years and was much faster in the Jeep with a smaller blade. I have been using full size trucks on this route of 22 city courts until last year when I tried the Jeep and cut my time waaayyyy down. This isn't exactly to my advantage as I'm paid hourly, but it was/is fun. Also, the Jeep uses a lot less fuel. 

Again, big trucks definitely have their place, but I'll bet there are a lotta poeple out there making life harder on themselves and the environment by driving more truck than they need.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Wait...you mean we don't all need one of these??










:machanic:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We have a saying here " Run, What You Brung"
I smile when I see the "kids" with thier monthly house payment trucks looking at mine.
They sneered at my Bronco II and beat to hell F-250. But guess what they are PAID FOR.
My Bronco II could plow circles around any of your trucks in tight quarters. My F-250 was built FORD TOUGH! I can fix and repair my truck can you?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL, good points, but there's something at least a little bit funny about saying how "FORD Tough" the truck is...and following it up with "I can fix my truck..."


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The truck was an 1989 and was a plow truck it's entire life. It's going to wear stuff out and worse, rust stuff out. But it never Broke stuff. It needed wear stuff replaced. My point is I did not have to pay to do part replacement's. The boy's with big dollar trucks would have to pay to have stuff fixed.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;1185340 said:


> Wait...you mean we don't all need one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, everybody get one of these...


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I've plowed with everything from a Jeep to A Oshkosh. I spent 26 years in the military We used whatever motor pool had avaliable. An oshkosh was the wrong tool for a small parking lot And plowing a aircraft parking spot with a 1 ton ment youd be back with something bigger to clean it up after you got the plane out. all trucks have a job they are optimized.


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Years ago, my grandfather that had a small contractor business with two dump trucks, loader, shovel and used to plow driveways in the winter with a small jeep that had just the cab with a small box in the back with fender flares over the rear tires and a small tailgate. He plowed many driveways with it and it couldn't have weigh very much. Back in those days my father had a different style jeep we plowed with and I used to have to get out and shake the plow to get the snow off it and then pull the pin to angle the plow. That was back in the 60's and both Jeeps has Fisher plows. Our next vehicle was a 1970 GMC Jimmy with a Western plow with the T handle plow lever mounted on the floor bewteen the two front bucket seats. It was probably the easist plow control I've ever used. We later had a 1980 Dodge D50 4X4 pickup with a small 6 1/2 ' Myers plow. We had 4 large cinder blocks in the back for weigh. It was fun to drive and plow as you could get in and out driveways really easy. I loved the truck. I later had a 1987 Ford F150 1/2 ton with a Diamond 7 1/2' plow. My next truck was a 1998 Dodge 2500 3/4 ton truck w a Fisher plow. I can say that I saw a very big difference between the 1/2 ton & 3/4 ton for plowing. The weight alone made a big difference. I now have a 2005 GMC 2500 for plowing. I did love the Dodge D50 but you really can't compare that to a 3/4 ton for plowing. They all have their place and limits. I do most of my home plowing with a John Deere X595 with a 54" plow and love it.

Curt.

Curt.


----------

